
Moving to Canada from San Francisco Where to Start? - andrewshatnyy
I am in my 30s. I&#x27;ve been working with local startups in Silicon Valley for about 10 years now.
There&#x27;s no future for my family here in US for numerous reasons. I have two kids now and it&#x27;s time to think of their future in the country that has proper education and health care system.
What would be best place to start in Canada considering I will need a visa and planing on staying permanently?
======
AngeloAnolin
There's certainly a lot of factors at play here, but guessing from your post
and comments, I believe you are looking for a place that would cater to your
skillset (Software Engineering) as well as a place where you and your family
may be able to adjust (environment, weather, urban lifestyle, etc.).

The technology scene in Canada is diverse, with a lot of startups in
Vancouver, Toronto and Montreal. A lot of Canadian companies, as I would say
are what you would consider more of a corporate type environment, with very
little regard for technology but more on established practices and processes.

Do note that there are places in Canada which are extremely cold during the
winters (Prairie Provinces such as Alberta, Saskatchewan and Manitoba) and
adjusting to such is one big hurdle especially if you are coming from a place
where the climate year round is generally good.

I would certainly advise for you to start reaching out to some companies, find
out where you could offer your talent, as well as providing the avenue for
your wife to earn certification and practice her profession as well. Moving to
another country (Canada in this case) is a huge undertaking (even if you're
coming just down under) and essentially it all boils down to which place you
would be able to live comfortably and provide well for your family.

Best of luck.

~~~
andrewshatnyy
Cheers for the advice! I am of Russian origin and climate shouldn't be a
problem for the most part. I guess it's time to reach out to recruiters over
there.

------
afulton
Ottawa or Waterloo (both in the province of Ontario) would be the best spot
for your talents. Both are seen as technology hubs. I'm from Ottawa and love
it here. Toronto, Ontario or Vancouver, British Columbia are nice, but housing
costs are almost as prohibitive as the Valley. East coast (Nova Scotia or
Prince Edward Island) are awesome places people-wise and would put you on the
ocean, but a job in your field may be harder (not impossible) to find.

~~~
andrewshatnyy
Thanks, I've heard good things about Ottawa will defo look into tech there.

------
ninedays
I am a former mobile software developer and now works as a QA in a company
that has been recently bought by a US corporation. I live in Quebec and I
would definitely recommend Montreal. If you are looking for a more urban city,
you should go to Toronto - it feels like an American city.

~~~
andrewshatnyy
I reckon the automation field is the way to go rather than actual dev. or you
just decided to switch gears?

------
flubert
Are you looking for a rural or urban setting? Do you want to continue working
for "startups"/software(?), or are you looking for a career change? What about
geography / climate preferences? Mountainous? Coastal?

~~~
andrewshatnyy
I am still looking for Software Eng. positions startups are fine. My wife is a
medical doctor who's willing to work but needs a certification. We look for an
urban setting. Costal climate would be is what we aiming for, but really that
depends on the tech scene.

I guess my biggest issue would be is to get a visa for entire family. Not sure
how it is in Canada yet... USA has been a hell in that sense.

